# Vermonter



## VT Traveler (Jul 30, 2015)

I'm thinking of taking the Vermonter down from Essex Junction to DC in late Oct/early Nov. Do people have an opinion about this train? I know it uses Amfleet I equipment, so I'm thinking of buying a business class seat.

Is this line scenic? Is Biz Class the way to go on this train?


----------



## pennyk (Jul 30, 2015)

I took this train many years ago from Essex Junction to DC in mid September in coach on a Sunday. We tried to get BC seats but it was sold out. I thought the trip was extremely scenic (however, I am from Florida and it does not take much to be scenic for me). I remember that the train was packed with college students. I would have preferred Business Class, but I enjoyed the trip in coach.


----------



## VT Traveler (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks!

One more questions: does anyone know whether late-October is still a good time to catch the fall foliage?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 30, 2015)

> Thanks!
> 
> One more questions: does anyone know whether late-October is still a good time to catch the fall foliage?


Should be starting to fade a little and the leaves falling, but still should be a very nice scene!

I agree with the upgrade to Biz Class, the 2x1 Seating in the Cafe Car is the way to roll!


----------

